# Question about Godaddy's image size in Quick Shopping Cart



## puertopass (Jan 13, 2009)

I am setting up a website with Quick Shopping Cart from Godaddy's and having problems with the images looking like little specs of dust on the screen. I found some old posting, but not a real answer. Please, does anyone know how to get passed this and get the images to display larger, besides dropping Godaddy? 

They should mention ahead of time also that I could have used website tonight, which is more flexible, for the pages and then add Quick Shopping Cart just for the selling part.

Thanks for any input...


----------



## ConCon (May 30, 2012)

To answer your question, it sounds like the browser is trying to show a picture that isn't there. Are you sure you uploaded the pictures correctly?

I'm a web designer, WP is Free! I have never had a complaint about using Wordpress and the WP-eCommerce Plugin, I have designed a few great t-shirt websites already.

If anyone would be interested in a WP/SANMAR tutorial let me know... <reply in PM>

PS WordPress has tons of support content in forums and documentation on how to use it.


----------



## puertopass (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks, ConCon for your reply. I was referring to the basic website tools that come with Godaddy's Shopping Cart, not WordPress. Specifically, the size of their catalog images are reduced to tiny images. I found other posts of people complaining about it, and it looks like the only aswer Godaddy's Support has provided is that the images can't really be changed, that it depends on the template. I will double check with them.


----------

